# Dow University Entrance Test



## Manzar7 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello, all of you taking the Dow University test next weekend, how is the preparation coming along? And those of you who can give last minute tips, some help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

my preparation sucks big time, just study intersciene books like crazy.. thats my game plan.. anyone know what overall merit % u need to get in on self finance?


----------



## Manzar7 (Sep 12, 2010)

well you shouldn't be too concerned about getting into self finance i guess. my prep is just okay, did anyone receive the admit card yet?


----------

